# Part time working while claiming JB



## rheinie (31 Mar 2009)

This question may have been asked before ,but can anyone tell me if it is possible to do payed part time work while still claiming JB.
By part time I mean between 5 and 10 hours per week ,hours can very from day to day.Work is undertaken as an effort to return to full time ,but is of a totally different nature to what a persons previous career was ,so is taken on as a training task to see if it can lead to full time work.Thanks


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2009)

If a person works for even one hour in a day, then they are not eligible to claim Jobseeker's Benefit (or allowance) for that day as they are not available for work.  So 2hrs a day x 5 days a week (for example) would disqualify them from JB altogether.

If a person was working 5-10 hrs per week, it would be much better if the hours were done over 2 days - JB could then be paid for the remaining 4 days.


----------



## GreenQueen (1 Apr 2009)

Sorry for hijacking but does that mean if you work only 1 day a month then you can claim JB for the remainder of the month.

Does anybody know does this still apply if you're not being paid on the payroll - i.e. paid a contract fee.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Apr 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Sorry for hijacking but does that mean if you work only 1 day a month then you can claim JB for the remainder of the month.
> 
> Does anybody know does this still apply if you're not being paid on the payroll - i.e. paid a contract fee.


 

You sign off for any day of insurable employment (i.e. if you work one day per month, you sign off that day). However, if you are self-employed (i.e. paid a contract fee), it's a different matter. discuss your individual case with you local office who will tell you how it will affect you.


----------



## CarlowMan (2 Apr 2009)

It's a ridiculous situation tbh. I was offered min. wage work which I wanted to do. It was 4-hours a day, 5-days a week & ondly temporary (a max. of 2-weeks is what was sudgested). 
Rang Social & wa told as above that I'd have to sign-off but that my JB'd be automaticaly renewed & I wouldn't have to start all over again & it/my payments wouldn't be interupted.
I want to work but financialy it's not worth my while. It works out at < the dole itself. It's tax-free & in my inocence I actualy thought i could combine the two roles.


----------



## mullingar (13 May 2009)

my wife was due to come back off maternity leave in 2 weeks and now she has been told that business is not good and she is on a 1 day week. She was put on a 3 day week before and claimed the rest of what her normal wages would be but I was wondering if she only works one day can she claim the rest of what she would normally work in a week or would she just get 1/6th of the dole?

Thanks


----------



## helpme09 (17 May 2009)

Mullingar-if she is only working one day, the dole runs on a 6 day week, so she would be able to claim 5/6 of it.


----------



## Phaedrus (6 Aug 2009)

Hi.

Does anyone have any links to a site or page with concrete information about JA & part time work.

After browsing here and boards, it seems you can claim reduced JA for the days you're not working IF your part time work is not spread over 5 work days.

EG, a 24-hour week consisting of 8 hours each on Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday would qualify, but 25 hours consisting of 5 hours on all 5 days (Monday - Friday) would not?

What about Sundays? What about nights?


Thanks for any links,

Mark


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2009)

Here  are the operational guidelines for Jobseeker's Allowance from DSFA website.  If you read through the entitlements section, it explains how Sundays & nightwork/shiftwork is treated.


----------



## Phaedrus (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks Gipimann, good stuff there.

Mark


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Aug 2009)

Are you sure this is *JA*. 
As you are working part time have you no entitlement to *JB *which has a very different set of rules as it is based on PRSI contributions


----------



## Phaedrus (7 Aug 2009)

Sorry - I'm on JB. Just got my terms confused.

I'm trying to work out my best course of action here.

My local social welfare office said today that I'd get roughly €40 for each day that I'm not working.

My work schedule in this part-time job would be 3 days a week, with rotating days, which could include Saturday & Sunday. 

SW office confirmed that if I did work a Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, I'd claim €40 per day for Wednesday/Thursday/Friday, but said that if I worked Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday, I'd just be claiming for Thursday/Friday.

But a friend mentioned that the SW JB entitlement is calculated on a 6-day week, suggesting that even if I worked Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday, I'd still be able to claim for three days - can anyone comment on this?


Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## Rujib (13 Aug 2009)

As far as i can see, there are plent of people claiming jobseekers allowance or jobseekers benefit and working full time in the black economy.
In fact the black economy is growing rapidly IMO!
Back to the eighties we go. High taxes = Black economy on a roll.

R


----------

